# Koa Takes Over Wages Creek Campground, Ca



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wages creek is on the coast about 10 miles north of Fort Bragg, CA. It is a very nice campground some sites right on the beach but it has changed hands several times over the years and the last ones to own it were real jerks, this old gesser who patrolled the campground was the big jerk he was nasty, rude, and just a plane jerk also a drunk jerk the worst kind. Anyway I here that the KOA bought them out so might be a good place to go now.


----------

